# Please take off your shoes!



## Snezhni

Hello,

Please write for me "Please take off your shoes!" in Arabic.  

Many thanks!


----------



## be.010

رجاءً اخلع حذاءك (rajaa2an, ikhla3 7idhaa2ak)
If it is meant to be written on a sign, you could also use
يرجى خلع الحذاء (yurjaa khal3u-l7idhaa2)


----------



## Snezhni

Thanks so much!  So, if I put it on a sign, I will use يرجى خلع الحذاء .


----------



## Anatoli

I thought, you just say اخلع حذاءك من فضلك ikhla3 7idhaa2ak/7idhaa2ik, min faDlak/faDlik.

I haven't seen رجاءً rajaa'an before. Does it mean "please"?


----------



## Snezhni

Heh, privet Anatoli, ja tozhe Russki!


----------



## Anatoli

Snezhni, أنت روسي أيضاً (anta ruusiy ayDan - you are also Russian!)

I've sent you a PM


----------



## be.010

Anatoli said:


> I thought, you just say اخلع حذاءك من فضلك ikhla3 7idhaa2ak(a/i)/7idhaa2ik, min faDlak/faDlik(a/i).
> 
> I haven't seen رجاءً rajaa'an before. Does it mean "please"?


Yes, it does!
It's OK, too, to use من فضلك (min faDlik)...


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, again.

I simplified the case endings, not a real Fus-ha but a mixture of `Aammiyya and Fus-ha. So min faDlak/min faDlik is still OK if you talk informally.


----------



## elroy

Anatoli said:


> I simplified the case endings, not a real Fus-ha but a mixture of `Aammiyya and Fus-ha. So min faDlak/min faDlik is still OK if you talk informally.


 You can't just mix the two like that.  If اخلع حذاءك من فضلك were found on a sign, it would be read as be.010 has indicated.

By the way, although that's technically correct and means the same thing, I would definitely prefer the option with يرجى for a sign. It's more idiomatic, it sounds better, and it's more common in my experience. The imperative sounds too direct, despite the من فضلك tacked on at the end. Such requests are usually phrased as politely as possible.

اخلع حذاءك من فضلك would be more suitable in an dialogue, but then again, MSA would not be used in actual spoken speech  (so really, I'd pretty much only expect to come across اخلع حذاءك من فضلك in a novel or something).  And it's worth noting that at least in Palestinian Arabic, we tend to use other constructions (ممكن تشلح من إجرك إزا ممكن, for example) to avoid the imperative. إشلح من إجرك لو سمحت sounds bossy, despite the لو سمحت at the end; it sounds like something a kindergarten teacher would say to one of her students.


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq they do use من فضلك in collequal, as well as رجاءًا with the tanween. But naturally you would not hear the whole phrase like that at all  (unless, of course, one was reading from a sign or something).


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> In Iraq they do use من فضلك in collequal, as well as رجاءًا with the tanween.


 We use من فضلك too (but we pronounce it "min faDlak/faDlek" and not "min faDlika/faDliki") - and rarely رجاءً as well (by the way, I don't think it's spelled with an alif at the end) - but my point was that that particular sentence would not be used (so I can't really judge what connotations it would have in everyday life).  The Palestinian equivalent would generally sound bossy, as I said.


----------



## Haroon

Snezhni said:


> Thanks so much!  So, if I put it on a sign, I will use يرجى خلع الحذاء .



Hope not to be late, 
but as signs may concern! I think it is be better to use plural form : يرجى خلع الأحذية .


----------



## suma

I think this would be considered somewhat more formal:
الرجاء خلع الأحذية


----------



## zăpadă

suma said:


> I think this would be considered somewhat more formal:
> الرجاء إخلع الأحذية



You forgot a letter


----------



## cherine

No, he didn't  khal3 is the noun, and it's perfectly correct.
The verb ikhla3 is written with a hamza waSl اخلع and I personally wouldn't use the verb in this structure.


----------



## zăpadă

oops ! I saw it as :   الحذاء


----------



## elroy

Even if it were الحذاء, خلع would still be correct.


----------



## Modest-boy

أخلع حذائك لو سمحت  is very formal


----------



## إسكندراني

Modest-boy said:


> أخلع حذائك لو سمحت  is very formal


That's because learners often start with formal Arabic, such as that used on signs.
We would struggle to teach them all the dialects at once (khla3 essobbaaT, e2la3 elgazma, etc.)


----------

